# Wie Signal vom Näherungsschalter verarbeiten??



## CheGuevara83 (25 Februar 2008)

Hi, 
ich habe eine Antriebswelle auf der ein Zahnrad befestigt ist. Vor diesem ist ein Annäherungsschalter. Wie kann man nun mit deiner S7 das Signal des Annäherungsschalters verarbeiten?? Gebe ich dieses einfach auf einen Digitaleingang und zähle dann wie oft pro Sekunde geschaltet wird??

Gruß
Che


----------



## gravieren (25 Februar 2008)

Hi

Wie ist dieser angebaut. (Sinal an Zahnkopf ?)
Welche Drehzahl / Impulse werden erwartet.


----------



## Ralle (25 Februar 2008)

Ja, das kannst du so machen, so lange die Welle nicht zu schnell dreht. Bis wohin das noch funktioniert hängt von der Zykluszeit deiner SPS ab. Bei 20 ms Zykluszeit, sollte höchstens alle 40 ms ein Zahn schalten. Wir haben immer die Zahnräder etwas abgedreht, damit die Schaltflanken genauso groß wie die Lücken sind. Als weitere Möglichkeit kommt noch ein Interrupteingang der SPS in Frage, so sie einen hat, dann kannst du im zugehörigen OB zählen. Und als dritte Variante einen schnellen Zähleingang nutzen (so ihn die SPS hat). Dort gibt es dann u.U. sogar die Möglichkeit, die Frequenz direkt ausgeben zu lassen.


----------



## Sockenralf (25 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

was soll der Ini denn eigentlich machen?

Drehzahl überwachen? Da gäb´s fertige Auswertgeräte
Position erfassen?
Geschwindigkeit messen?



MfG


----------



## CheGuevara83 (25 Februar 2008)

Also das Zahnrad hat genau 60 Zähne und die Welle kann maximal mit 50 U/sec drehen. Das würde dann ja bedeuten das ich 3000 Impulse bekomm , was viel zu viel für die S7 315 ist 
Mhh gibts denn noch eine andere Lösung das Signal zu verarbeiten?? Möglichst ohne neue Bauteile anzuschaffen.

P.S: hab mal 2 Bilder angehängt vom Sensor und vom Typenschild.


----------



## vierlagig (25 Februar 2008)

bleibt die frage: was willste damit machen?


----------



## CheGuevara83 (25 Februar 2008)

Einfach nur den genauen Drehzahlwert einer Antriebswelle in meine Sps bekommen


----------



## Sockenralf (25 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

hrmpf,

und warum?

Wie wäre es denn mit einem Impuls-Untersetzer?
Oder doch was Fertiges? Aber dazu ist es immer noch erforderlich, den Zweck der Übung zu verraten.


PS: ich such schon mal den ".... Fragesteller-Thread"  


MfG


----------



## Ralle (25 Februar 2008)

Mal eine andere Frage. Wenn du die Geschwindigkeit abnehmen willst, heißt das ja, die kann variieren. Macht das ein FU? evtl. kann man sich vom FU ja ein Analogsignal ausgeben lassen, das der Geschwindigkeit entspricht. Was für eine S7 habt ihr, es gibt ja welche mit integrierten Zähleingängen. Ansonsten wird es ohne zusätzliche Hardware kaum gehen.

PS: Noch was, kann der BERO auch 3kHz schalten?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (25 Februar 2008)

Der M18-Ini wird die Zähne von den Zahnlücken wahrscheinlich garnicht unterscheiden können.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## CheGuevara83 (26 Februar 2008)

Hi, also ich brauche einen sehr genauen Drehzahlwert...dazu reicht es leider nicht beim Frequenzumrichter die Ausgangsfrequenz über einen Analogausgang auszugeben. Weil man kann nur im Leerlauf davon ausgeben das bei 50Hz= Nenndrehzahl ist. Unter Belastung wird die Drehzahl ja absinken.

Hab mich nun noch etwas schlau gemacht,werd wohl an den Sensor einen  Frequenzumwandler anschließen, der mir dann ein analoges 0-10V Signal erzeugt.

Gruß
Che


----------



## PhilippL (26 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

wieso willst du die Zähne abfragen? Wie wärs mit einem Nocken auf dem Rad und du fragst die Umdrehung an sich ab... Bei 50U/sec wären das wenn ich nicht ganz falsch gerechnet hab ca. 20ms pro Umdrehung. Das könnte doch fast noch funktionieren oder?

Gruß

Philipp


----------



## blasterbock (26 Februar 2008)

Ich sehe es genauso, wie Onkel Dagobert. Der Ini wird die Zähne wahrscheinlich gar nicht wahrnehmen können, entweder auf Grund des Schaltabstandes oder der sehr hohen Eingangsfrequenz.
Wie genau soll denn "sehr genau" sein ?
10 %, 1% oder noch besser ?
Eventuell erfüllt eine kleine Gabellichtschranke in Deinem Fall eher die Funktion.


----------



## CheGuevara83 (26 Februar 2008)

Also das ganze ist ein Schulprojekt und ich würde schon gerne das vorhandene Zahnrad + den Sensor benutzen. Das ganze soll ein Motorenstand werden. Man betreibt einen Asynchrondrehstrommotor an einem Frequenzumrichter. An der Welle des Asynchrondrehstrommotors ist ein Servomotor der das ganze mit einem einstellenbaren Drehmoment belastet kann. Die Werte der Anlage werden dann auf einem Panel PC mit WinCC angezeigt. 
Die Messwerte sollten schon ziemlich genau sein....also weniger wie 1% Abweichung.Sonst könnte ich fast schon sagen 50Hz=Nenndrehzahl


----------



## blasterbock (27 Februar 2008)

Der Servomotor hat doch sicherlich einen Resolver. Demzufolge weiss der Servoverstärker die exakte Drehzahl. Ich würde die Drehzahl des Servos auf einen Analogausgang legen und in die SPS einlesen. Genauer kriegst Du es nicht hin.
Aber da es ein Schulprojekt ist, sollst Du wohl mit den vorhandenen Mitteln zurechtkommen.
Der Klaschka Ini ist sicherlich so ausgelegt, dass er die 3 kHz schaffen kann. Da ein normaler SPS-Eingang diese Frequenz nicht schafft, denke ich, dass Du eine SPS mit einem schnellen Zähleingang hast. Also bleibt dir nur übrig, den Eingangsimpuls zu zählen und mit einer Torzeit zu vergleichen, wie viele Impulse im letzten SPS-Zyklus eingelaufen sind.
Für Deine Anforderung <1% solltest Du die Torzeit über den OB40 reralisieren, damit Du konstante Torzeiten bekommst.


----------

